# Baby's Eyes opened at 12 days old



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well i was a little worried about this one when its eyes didnt open at 10 days old, it is now 15 days old, last friday it weighed 35 grams with full crop, and today when i weighed it with full crop it weighed 49 grams, im not feeding him myself yet, cant wait til friday, yay. the first picture is at 15 days old the second was when it was 10 days old, its done a major change.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*wolf whistle* how adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Can I kiss him???


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

y not i do it is such a cutie, i had wished it had siblings but well mom and dad are very protective of it and care well for it so what more can i ask for and who knows what i will get for a second clutch, this was their first go at breeding


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If your lucky they'll double clutch and you'll have more babies soon!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

they are actually taking a break after i pull this little one got to up moms calcium level, with this cluch she seemed to take 3 days between eggs and went through 2 cuttle bones, so i want to make sure she has more calcium by adding it to her water, i bought the calcium supplement that goes in water.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also try to get her a full spectrum light....she can eat all the calcium she wants but without the proper light (FSL or sunlight) she won't be able to absorb the calcium. It should help so that she doesn't have a problem laying next time.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

shes in my front room were there is a big bay window as well as a tall tri light lamp in vacinity of their cage do i need to do more


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The bay window, if its closed, wont give her any sunlight as only 5% of UVA/UVB gets through the glass. The tri light depends on what kind of light it is, it has to be a full spectrum light for her to get the amount that she needs. And she'll need more while breeding.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok thank you all for your help


----------

